# How, When to make room request for BWV's?



## rsackett (Jun 5, 2009)

I have an exchange coming up into Disneys BWV's.  How and when should I make a room request?  My Wife would like a high floor.  Anything other than that I should ask for?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

Disney has a RCI desk but I think the standard of service over there is not the best. My advice is to call the resort directly 407-939-5100. 

The Boardwalk Villas Resort is very large with long hallways. I would tell them you want to be near an elevator and on a high floor. What view do you have? Find that out as well. If it is a standard view you will be looking at the parking lot or port cochiere. If it is a premium view you'll be looking at a pool, a garden or the Dolphin Hotel.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

If you made the exchange through II -- your exchange confirmation should include a *phone number to DVC Member Services* and your *DVC reservation number*.  Phone DVC Member Services directly for any room/location requests, dining reservations, dining plans, etc.

If your exchange was booked through RCI - your confirmation does not include the needed info.  Phone RCI to ask for the DVC Member Services phone number.  (They will give it ... but it took me a few go'rounds?)  Once you have the number, again -- use DVC Member Services for your request(s).  Do ask for and maintain your DVC reservation number to speed future references to the reservation.

Personally, the BWV long halls don't bother me.  The farther from the elevator the fewer people walk past your door ... which generally means less noise.  There are stairs/exits located in various locations along the hallway --  one does not _have_ go in/out through the lobby.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

*There are no luggage carts at the BWV or any other DVC Resort*

The hallways are blocks long inside the BWV. If you cannot do stairs, or do not wish to schlep groceries 1/4 mile to your room, then ask for a room near the elevator. There are no baggage carts at DVC resorts. You must use bell services to carry anything and everything. If you do some shopping it would be a lot cheaper if you could carry your stuff yourself. If you enjoy the walk and the workout you get from doing it and then climbing stairs to the outside then the room location will not be important to you.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks all,  How long before check-in should I call?

ray


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

You may phone DVC Member Services as soon as you receive your exchange confirmation.  Not so with the resort Front Desk which may not know of your reservation until the week of your arrival.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

call 1-800-800-9800 hit option 1, then option 1. Tell the vacation advisor what you want to do and they will connect you with the II/RCI exchange dept. Then you can make your requests. 

5 days before your trip call the Boardwalk Villas and speak with the room assigner to reiterate your request. They will tell you your requests may or may not be granted so make sure the one you want most, eg high floor be the first request you make. If you want a high floor, near the elevator, overlooking the quiet pool the first one will be given the most priority.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a follow up:

I called and made my room request, thanks for the phone number and instructions ICYDOG!  I also found out that I have a Garden/Pool view.

Ray


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a floor map of BWV. We made our first RCI exchange and wanted to take a look at the floor-plans before making a request.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 22, 2009)

Here you go, you do know BWV is known for it's long halls. There's only one bank of elevators for the Villas. 


http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/boardwalk.htm


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the map link. Yes, I read about the long hallways and only one elevator. I don't mind that, well maybe on check-out day. For me the farther from the elevator the better there is less foot traffic outside the room.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 22, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Thanks for the map link. Yes, I read about the long hallways and only one elevator. I don't mind that, well maybe on check-out day. For me the farther from the elevator the better there is less foot traffic outside the room.



I totally agree, but some people think it's inhumane to make them walk that far in those halls. You know they've been walking in the parks all day. :rofl: 

It's a favorite whine on the DIS boards.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Thanks for the map link. Yes, I read about the long hallways and only one elevator. I don't mind that, well maybe on check-out day. For me the farther from the elevator the better there is less foot traffic outside the room.



Absolutely!  We didn't mind the walk because we were at the very end of the hall and had NO one above us, on the top floor (highly recommend that), and no traffic outside of our door.  It was great.  Our daughter and SIL were directly below us two floors, so we took the stairs down to get to them, and they were exchangers and were also assigned to that far end of the building.  It's okay with me to be far away from the madding crowds.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

*Boardwalk views are the best!!!*

Those rooms are standard view aren't they Cindy? Maybe not. They could be views of the Dolphin or the inner pool. In any case, carrying groceries would not be fun if you are at the end of the hallway. I always ask for the middle of the resort. So far that has worked for us. The best is a Boardwalk View in the middle of the resort on the fifth floor. You will think you have died and gone to heaven.


----------

